# Flatbed on a short wheel base?



## Wazzu (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone know what companies make a flatbed for a short wheel base truck? Dou you think it would be ok to put an 8 foot bed on a short wheel base? After all they put 8.5 and 9 foot flatbeds on trucks that came with a 8 foot bed.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 25, 2010)

Some companies make 7 ft beds for shortbed f 250s and trucks like that. The reason they go longer is it takes up space for the bumper which is around 9-10 inches if I remember right. I'm thinking of putting one on my 09 F 250 to have room for a tool box and still have more than 4' of bed length.


----------

